# Goclaws or Grip-track?



## 98698 (Apr 16, 2006)

I am grateful for all the advice offered re my Orian Zeta (fwd) 
getting stuck on wet grass / mud (Stuck in the Mud). I have made 
a list of useful tips from forum contributors. 
In addition I expect to purchase either-

Go-claws from 
http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/goclaw.html
or
Grip-track from 
http://www.griptrack.co.uk

Before this epic purchase, I would like to hear from anyone who 
has used either product?
Thanks.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hello bjp

I've used griptrack....and it doesn't work. If you do a search on "Grip Track" there is loads of info- including, somewhere, my own experience of the product.

If you decide to buy one let me know and we can do a deal. Only " "attempted to use " once :lol: :lol:


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

I use a sunblest bread tray, base cut into 2, and the 2 ends, so 4 bits. 
Free


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have used Grip Track with my 7.25 metre 3.8 ton rear wheel drive motorhome with varying degrees of success. If you only want to pull off wet grass or slightly soft ground it works fine. Your wasting your time if it is really bad though, I have had my wheels slipping on the grip track which has also become caked in mud! I cannot see Go Claw performing any better in the same circumstances. In my view there only one sure way of not getting stuck and that is don't go there!

The one advantage of grip track is... ease of use and storage. You can pack it up to fit in almost any space.

peedee


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> The one advantage of grip track is... ease of use and storage. You can pack it up to fit in almost any space.


Easy to source too- just PM me :lol: :lol:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Telbell said:


> > The one advantage of grip track is... ease of use and storage. You can pack it up to fit in almost any space.
> 
> 
> Easy to source too- just PM me :lol: :lol:


Telbell

There is an increasing degree of hard sell creeping in on this matter, or are you a Brownhills sales person :lol:, no free lunch or mince pies or is it free to a good home :lol:

Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> There is an increasing degree of hard sell creeping in on this matter, or are you a Brownhills sales person , no free lunch or mince pies or is it free to a good home


 :lol: :lol:

"Free"?? Nah- based on its "ease of storage" and ability to "pack it up to fit in almost any space. " it must be worth a few quid :wink:


----------



## Mardie (May 14, 2007)

Hi all - we use 4 x rubber mats costing 1.99 each from Morrisons and have managed to get our 7 metre van off the mud with them on several occasions. Had some of those yellow things before absolutely useless. - Mardie


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Not a lot of good in mud*

I tried grip track on a muddy field the wheels just spun, might work on damp grass, but I reckon the good old bread trays would be just as good in this situation.

Also the refund took a bit of sorting out !!!!

Bryan


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Also the refund took a bit of sorting out !!!!


Hmm- given that bjp hasn't come back on to tell me he wants to buy mine I may have to go down that route :lol:

Were they hard to convince then Bryan??


----------

